# Stupid updates!



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

I just got done downloading the new Win 10 update and now I have no sound driver and I've tried to download another driver & still nothing. So I have no sound and I don't know how to fix it and apparently neither do the techs. I'm p****d.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

That happens to me sometimes. I do an update thinking it will make my phone work better and it doesn’t. It ticks me off too.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

It's with my smart sound technology. This is what it said in the device manager.

This device cannot start. (Code 10)

Configuration mismatch (production/engineering).

I have no idea what to do. I guess I'll be without sound.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

Why do you install updates in the first place on Windows 10?
If your computer is working as you want it to don't bother.  You can set your updates to tell you what they are.  Most of them are a security thing.  If the update isn't going to make any difference to you don't bother with it.  Eventually you can catch up when all the bugs are sorted out.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> It's with my smart sound technology. This is what it said in the device manager.
> 
> This device cannot start. (Code 10)
> 
> ...


Can you not use the restore feature to go back to when you had sound?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Can you not use the restore feature to go back to when you had sound?


Not without possibly losing other applications. I thought we were supposed to get the updates?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

And of course my techs name is.....Ahmed.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

He's utterly useless.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 27, 2020)

That's so maddening!  Sometimes it seems that every time someone "updates" or "improves" something, it all goes to Hell.

The last time an update totally froze my computer, I ended up paying a computer repair place to fix it.  Best Buy has the Geek Squad, but I've had better luck with using an independent contractor in my town.

Good luck!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 27, 2020)

My son who is an IT Consultant, has advised me time and again not to do any updates whatsoever.  Most programs will automatically update, but when we start messing around with these thing, the bugs step in and cause problems.  Every once in a while I have to have him remote in and clear out all the bugs I pick up from visiting sites as my computer just stops responding.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

@Camper6 I went ahead & restored it to the last version I had & guess what?






*Grins* TY!!


----------



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I just got done downloading the new Win 10 update and now I have no sound driver and I've tried to download another driver & still nothing. So I have no sound and I don't know how to fix it and apparently neither do the techs. I'm p****d.



It sounds like your "sound" drivers need to be updated.  Right click on the small Windows Icon in the lower left, then go to Device Manager.  Look for "sound, video and game controllers"...click on that, and "right click" on your audio driver.  You should see an option to "update drivers".  

Sometimes when Windows does an update, other manufacturers are slow to release an auto update to their software, and you almost have to do a manual update.  There has been a "rolling" major W10 update for the past couple of months, and I just got mine about 5 days ago....it took over 3 hours to download and restart.  My system didn't show any issues afterwards, but I suspect that some did see issues.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It sounds like your "sound" drivers need to be updated.  Right click on the small Windows Icon in the lower left, then go to Device Manager.  Look for "sound, video and game controllers"...click on that, and "right click" on your audio driver.  You should see an option to "update drivers".
> 
> Sometimes when Windows does an update, other manufacturers are slow to release an auto update to their software, and you almost have to do a manual update.  There has been a "rolling" major W10 update for the past couple of months, and I just got mine about 5 days ago....it took over 3 hours to download and restart.  My system didn't show any issues afterwards, but I suspect that some did see issues.


Thank you but I tried all that to no avail. It's fixed now. I just restored it to the last update & everything's peachy again.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2020)

Every time Microsoft forces their updates it knocks everything off track and it stakes about four days of off and on for it to finally right itself. I go to YouTube for instructions on how to lock out updates and they are old and or my updates changes my setup and nothing works.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

I think I found something to do to shut the updates off.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @Camper6 I went ahead & restored it to the last version I had & guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MarciKS said:


> @Camper6 I went ahead & restored it to the last version I had & guess what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't download the video. My browser doesn't support it on this computer.  I'm assuming the restore worked.  I don't understand why no one else didn't recommend it.  You should set your update function to only download updates when you want to instead of the automatic updates.  You can check to see what the upload is supposed to fix.  Sometimes you need the update to continue.  In that case download the current version of the restore function first.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

I have an old system so don't know how Windows 10 works.  But this is what you should be looking for in the system option in Control Panel if available.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Not without possibly losing other applications. I thought we were supposed to get the updates?


All you would lose is any applications that were installed after the previous update.  And you can always download anything again that was missed.
You are learning fast.  
Turn off automatic updates and select only those updates you need to continue.


----------



## Mike (Jul 28, 2020)

Camper is right Marci, restore to an earlier date youw
will lose nothing that is saved and only lose any Apps
or programmes that were installed after the update.

Mike.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

You know folks by now Wwindows shouldn't be forcing users to be their own tech support.  10 versions of Windows and glitches so bad that updates make things worse. I know guys who took weeks to fix their computer because the update stopped half way through.  Enough already. Apple is just as bad. They make products that work well but are unrepairable without spending a fortune. They force you to buy a new computer. I'm a rebel. Still using Windows XP.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2020)

I am glad I got rid of Windows!!!


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks like my next purchase is going to be a chrome book.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 28, 2020)

Autumn said:


> That's so maddening!  Sometimes it seems that every time someone "updates" or "improves" something, it all goes to Hell.
> 
> The last time an update totally froze my computer, I ended up paying a computer repair place to fix it.  Best Buy has the Geek Squad, but I've had better luck with using an independent contractor in my town.
> 
> Good luck!


I use Best Buy, they cover my computer and my sons computer.  I’ve had good luck with them.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 28, 2020)

Just curious - how to 1) restore to earlier version and 2) shut updates off?


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I have an old system so don't know how Windows 10 works.  But this is what you should be looking for in the system option in Control Panel if available.View attachment 115452


Windows 10 doesn't look like that. I think 10 has to be the least user friendly I've seen so far.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

applecruncher said:


> Just curious - how to 1) restore to earlier version and 2) shut updates off?


I think when I went into to get the updates in settings there was an option to restore the last version. I don't know about turning the updates off in Win 10. I got a link but that's it.
https://www.techbout.com/turn-off-automatic-updates-in-windows-10-34716/
And this is for recovery of the last updated version that worked.
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-windows_install/how-to-recover-restore-your-previous-version-of/94368560-9c64-4387-92b9-82a9234216ad#:~:text=1) Click on Start > Settings >. 2),started’ to start the Recovery / Rollback process.

I haven't fiddled with shutting off the updates yet so I don't know if it works or not.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Yesterday they told me to download the driver & install it. That didn't work. 
They told me to uninstall the old one & delete it's software. And then install the new driver. That didn't work.
I finally got ticked & told them they were of no help whatsoever.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Windows 10 doesn't look like that. I think 10 has to be the least user friendly I've seen so far.


I looked it up.  It is quite different.  You have to go into the security section in Windows 10.  Microsoft doesn't like anyone turning off updates.  You may be able to do it on a temporary basis.  
For me it requires an AAAARRRGGHH.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Yesterday they told me to download the driver & install it. That didn't work.
> They told me to uninstall the old one & delete it's software. And then install the new driver. That didn't work.
> I finally got ticked & told them they were of no help whatsoever.


So you got hold of the happy camper and played him some jazz music.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I looked it up.  It is quite different.  You have to go into the security section in Windows 10.  Microsoft doesn't like anyone turning off updates.  You may be able to do it on a temporary basis.
> For me it requires an AAAARRRGGHH.


Yeah Microsoft is a PITA. They told me to uninstall those drivers but they didn't go away. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> So you got hold of the happy camper and played him some jazz music.


No. I just told him he was useless & closed the window.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Windows 10 doesn't look like that. I think 10 has to be the least user friendly I've seen so far.



I agree with you wholeheartedly.  I've been using computers for aeons, both at work before I retired and now personally.  IMHO Windows 10 is the worst version of Windows I've ever used and I've had more trouble with it than any other.  I've never understood why so many people think it is so great.


----------



## Mike (Jul 28, 2020)

I believe that there is a way to put Android Software
on to a PC, but I never looked at it seriously as it is
more Google.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly.  I've been using computers for aeons, both at work before I retired and now personally.  IMHO Windows 10 is the worst version of Windows I've ever used and I've had more trouble with it than any other.  I've never understood why so many people think it is so great.


Same here. Every time I need to do something I have to YouTube it to find out how.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 28, 2020)

I got the updates turned off. If I ever need to update something I'll have to do it manually.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am glad I got rid of Windows!!!


What do you use? See I don't know how to go about getting a new set up. I'm afraid if I do I'll screw the whole lap top up. LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What do you use? See I don't know how to go about getting a new set up. I'm afraid if I do I'll screw the whole lap top up. LOL


My lap top is a Chromebook, they have a chrome OS..


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 29, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> My lap top is a Chromebook, they have a chrome OS..


What do you do if you want a program to do taxes. They write them for Windows.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What do you do if you want a program to do taxes. They write them for Windows.


He can do Turbo Tax on google chrome.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What do you do if you want a program to do taxes. They write them for Windows.


If I wanted that and any of the windows features, I would have bought a lap top with windows..


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> He can do Turbo Tax on google chrome.


Yes you can use their server but it's not the same as having the tax program on your computer. I did my taxes on my cell phone this year
Small screen awkward.


Ken N Tx said:


> If I wanted that and any of the windows features, I would have bought a lap top with windows..


Yes Ken.  But for the unwashed and uneducated they don't know that and that's why I'm asking before I buy a Chromebook.   Now I don't think Chromebook is what I am looking for.  I'm know just going to look for a refurbished Windows computer because my prime reason is being able to do taxes on my computer.  All the other stuff like surfing the web and online buying I am already doing.
To add.  The reason I can't do taxes on my desktop and Ipad is because the browsers are not secure when I try to access the tax programs.  I'm supposed to upgrade my computers but that's an expensive proposition.  They actually have to be replaced because I'm at the top level with them and can't upgrade them.  This is Microsoft and Apples way of forcing you to buy a new computer.  I'm a rebel and hanging on. I hate spending money and having to learn how to use a new operating system when the one I have is just fine for my purposes.   
When I'm stuck I just use my cell phone which has the latest in computer technology.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 30, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What do you use? See I don't know how to go about getting a new set up. I'm afraid if I do I'll screw the whole lap top up. LOL


Stick with Windows 10 and learn it and you will have it mastered just before Windows 11 is on the market.  Unless you are completely computer savvy trying to use Linux or some other operating system would be an exercise in frustration.  There's always someone around to help you with Windows because that's what most people use.  Buena suerte.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jul 30, 2020)

Camper is right!  Stay away.  Why would you want to learn a new OS.  The hardest thing about a Linux update is disabling the 'Secure Boot' in setup.  Now even Linux Mint (voted as the best for beginners) has made that easy with one click.  The other top distros on distrowatch.com are just as easy.  And, why not pay someone such as MS or Apple tons of money to do those things?  Unless you are using your unit for business (graphic design,,,etc) you can do 100% of your needs either with the apps or online.  Even if you mess up the install you can just start over.  The cost is zero $0.  Easy updates whenever you want, secure, plenty of online support.  You don't know who is watching, tracking or recording your activity anyway.


----------



## debodun (Jul 31, 2020)

I'm happy I have Windows 7 - no more updates. It used to take hours to download and install the monthly "patches". Then it would give my system indegestion for  a few days (HD light on all teh time as it tried to sort out the new info). I don't know what I'll do when this old desktop gives up the CPU. I hate thinking about learing a whole new OS and the constant updates.


----------

